# BankRoll 20" Radical Bike Build



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

TonyO presented us with an idea in January to build him a Radical 20" and we jumped all over it. Bike will be on display as Exhibition Only in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernadino June 7th and will be makn it's Official debut qualifyin in Denver, Co. Bike will have alot of never before done parts and ideas and we'll be more than happy to let everyone stop by the booth and get a personal close up of the bike. Everything on the bike will BE FULLY FUNCTIONAL, maybe TonyO will ride it out the trailer and onto the display. Note the tubular work we're kreating is an idea we're gonna start using for the Platinum line of parts we're developing. :biggrin: 

























































NOT ONE OUNCE OF BONDO WILL EVER TOUCH THIS BIKE, YEAH IT'S GONNA BE FULLY MOLDED/CHROMED WHEN DONE. 

NO SECRETS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

THAT BIKE IS SICK,WITH ALL THEM KRAZY IDEAS YOU GUYS HAVE .CANT WAIT TILL YOU START ON MY PARTS AND FRAME ,SEE YOU IN EL PASO NEXT WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats the shit rite there 

hope you e bike it 

you could relace the rear wheel for a e hub


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks sick :0 Can't wait 2 c it in San Bernadino :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

holy moly! :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

yall beat me to it with that rear air suspension!!! 

SWEET NESS!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Crazy bike looks somethin like the europians are putting out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice. Looks like a chopper!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

theres the next bike of the year. fuck all the rest :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

pretty damn nice guys! good luck.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 16 2009, 03:32 PM~13906918
> *TonyO presented us with an idea in January to build him a Radical 20" and we jumped all over it. Bike will be on display as Exhibition Only in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernadino June 7th and will be makn it's Official debut qualifyin in Denver, Co. Bike will have alot of never before done parts and ideas and we'll be more than happy to let everyone stop by the booth and get a personal close up of the bike. Everything on the bike will BE FULLY FUNCTIONAL, maybe TonyO will ride it out the trailer and onto the display. Note the tubular work we're kreating is an idea we're gonna start using for the Platinum line of parts we're developing.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I see there is a air ride bike coming out of PHX too! We have a fully functional bike on air ride here in TEXAS that is waiting for the proper time to drop. It looks nice keep up the good work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gonna drop like you did outa ro?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13907577
> *nice. Looks like a chopper!
> *


yep a chopper.........we wanna see a 20 inch rad.... not a chopper


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 16 2009, 06:59 PM~13908018
> *yep a chopper.........we wanna see a 20 inch rad.... not a chopper
> *


we wanna see if you even have anything


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2009, 09:05 PM~13908071
> *we wanna see if you even have anything
> *


2nd that notion!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 16 2009, 08:59 PM~13908018
> *yep a chopper.........we wanna see a 20 inch rad.... not a chopper
> *


we do?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Sick Bike!! BUT the Chopper theme has already been done on 20inch bikes!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The frame is going to be chrome too?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

NOT ONE OUNCE OF BONDO WILL EVER TOUCH THIS BIKE, YEAH IT'S GONNA BE FULLY MOLDED/CHROMED WHEN DONE. 

NO SECRETS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Do you plan on having any kind of paint work on this bike build?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA JOHNNY  SICK BIKE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Wuz up fellas, much thanks for the positive comments and remember the bike is only 50percent finished. It will look alot different when its on exibition in San Bernadino (kustom krazy ass Fenders, Swing Arm to match design of Forks,Rimz are gonna be hella krazy, Frenched in light in front of frame, speaker on bottom tail of frame, Fully functional Audio/video, Serpentine belt setup, kustom air tank, that's not to mention the krazy locations we're plannin on putting Murals,Paint,Leafing,Pinstriping, and ENGRAVING throughout the parts,FRAME BODY, ETC.ETC.)

TRUST US WE JUST WANTED TO SHOW U GUYS A ROUGH ROUGH DRAFT OF WHAT THE FINAL PRODUCT IS GOING TO BE, AND ABSOLUTELY WE'RE PROUD TO POINT OUT THE CRAFTSMANSHIP AND ATTENTION TO DETAIL ON THE ENTIRE BIKE. YESS THE ENTIRE METAL ON BIKE WILL BE CHROME/GOLD PLATED. WE HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE AND WILL POST PICS OF ENTIRE PROCESS. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AGAIN FELLAS REMEMBER WE'RE HERE FOR EVERYONE AND APPRECIATE U GUYS SUPPORTING A FULL CUSTOM LOWRIDER SHOP THAT DOES A-Z FABRICATION FOR U GUYS.


FORGOT TO MENTION KUSTOM BILLET PARTS THAT WE'RE MAKING JUST FOR THIS BIKE. SO AGAIN WE WELCOME ALL OUR TNT CUSTOMERS AND ANY POTENTIAL ONES TO HIT US UP IN SAN BERNADINO AND I'LL PERSONALLY GIVE U A CLOSE UP TOUR OF THE BIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

wat is it is thawat u came up whit


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I am glad you like the Bike Tony, this shop has produced some OK work so if there are a few people that express there opnion don't worry it will change when they se it done. Just stay positive and like I always do Come back with every award they give.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Will this be a body contender? You guys going for a title?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+May 16 2009, 08:46 PM~13907939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is you guys will loose hella points and wont stand a chance as a body contender. Im sure yall already no about that. Bike looks sick crazy. cant wait to see the finish product.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck to you guys on the bike it has some really good ideas I just dont see how you could call it a lowrider bike no disrespect cuz its a tight idea but that fits more with the hot rod and the chopper seen not lowrider


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 16 2009, 05:21 PM~13907467
> *Crazy bike looks somethin like the europians are putting out
> *


x2 when it comes to choppers europe is crazy, but even in europe we aint got nun like this!
very professional work brothers!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 16 2009, 11:27 PM~13910237
> *good luck to you guys on the bike it has some really good ideas I just dont see how you could call it a lowrider bike no disrespect cuz its a tight idea but that fits more with the hot rod and the chopper seen not lowrider
> *


X duece.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

reminds me alot of these bikes: http://www.rookecustoms.com/designs.html


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I want to thank KrazyKutting, Mando, and everyone at Karzicon/TNT without you guys this build would not be possible.

What makes a lowrider bike a lowrider bike? What makes a hot rod a "low rod" ? :dunno: When you break tradition it seems people are skeptical. People should be inspired by this build not skeptical. This bike is only half way done. We're not going to e bike it we're not going to keep the spoked mock up wheel on it. This is only the beginning of this bike that will be the first ever LOWRDER bike to have many of its functional features.

So I thank everyone for their comments and I'll see you in San Bern.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 17 2009, 07:06 PM~13914745
> *I want to thank KrazyKutting, Mando, and everyone at Karzicon/TNT without you guys this build would not be possible.
> 
> What makes a lowrider bike a lowrider bike?  What makes a hot rod a "low rod" ? :dunno:  When you break tradition it seems people are skeptical.  People should be inspired by this build not skeptical.  This bike is only half way done.  We're not going to e bike it we're not going to keep the spoked mock up wheel on it.  This is only the beginning of this bike that will be the first ever LOWRDER bike to have many of its functional features.
> ...


its about time you built a radical and whooped everyones ass :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 17 2009, 07:06 PM~13914745
> *I want to thank KrazyKutting, Mando, and everyone at Karzicon/TNT without you guys this build would not be possible.
> 
> What makes a lowrider bike a lowrider bike?  What makes a hot rod a "low rod" ? :dunno:  When you break tradition it seems people are skeptical.  People should be inspired by this build not skeptical.  This bike is only half way done.  We're not going to e bike it we're not going to keep the spoked mock up wheel on it.  This is only the beginning of this bike that will be the first ever LOWRDER bike to have many of its functional features.
> ...


What up T.O. glad to see u and big uncle Tuna made it home safe from another successful weekend at Karzicon. Yo Tony it's all good brother wait till peeps freak out on the Krazy ass Engraving we have planned for the Body/Parts and i really don't think alot of people fully grasp the concept of having the SKILL or KNOW HOW to paint a piece of METAL that has Chrome on it. So guess we'll have to keep it a secret i guess,lol. Funny though cause i imagined that most So-called experts of bikes would realize that it's the flake,patterns,paint,murals,ENGRAVING,pinstring,Gold,chrome done by Chicanos that makes it a Lowrider bike. Shiiittt it could be a Euro,Minitruck,family sedan,luxury sedan,Coupe,muscle car,2dr,4dr,Truck,bike,motorcycle,pedal car,skateboard....etc its the details and overall look that make it distinctively a Lowrider, and especially the owner and shop that builds it. So whatever T.O. its your build G and u loving it is all that matters homie. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 17 2009, 07:25 PM~13914920
> *What up T.O. glad to see u and big uncle Tuna made it home safe from another successful weekend at Karzicon. Yo Tony it's all good brother wait till peeps freak out on the Krazy ass Engraving we have planned for the Body/Parts and i really don't think alot of people fully grasp the concept of having the SKILL or KNOW HOW to paint a piece of METAL that has Chrome on it. So guess we'll have to keep it a secret i guess,lol. Funny though cause i imagined that most So-called experts of bikes would realize that it's the flake,patterns,paint,murals,ENGRAVING,pinstring,Gold,chrome done by Chicanos that makes it a Lowrider bike. Shiiittt it could be a Euro,Minitruck,family sedan,luxury sedan,Coupe,muscle car,2dr,4dr,Truck,bike,motorcycle,pedal car,skateboard....etc its the details and overall look that make it distinctively a Lowrider, and especially the owner and shop that builds it. So whatever T.O. its your build G and u loving it is all that matters homie. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


im white and i make lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 17 2009, 07:29 PM~13914968
> *im white and i make lowriders :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but ur brown on the inside,lol. What big John. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 17 2009, 07:30 PM~13914974
> *Yeah but ur brown on the inside,lol. What big John.  :biggrin:
> *


my wifey is. maybe thats it


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

OCC ...... Who ??? 


I have been around race car fabrication for a few years .... I have seen it in person, and the Fab work on this bike is BADASS ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i think this bike will get em on both sides... meaning the chopper guys will go nuts over it and the lowrider pepes will do the same. Congrats and can't wait to see the finished piece of art.

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 18 2009, 08:34 PM~13920256
> *i think this bike will get em on both sides... meaning the chopper guys will go nuts over it and the lowrider pepes will do the same. Congrats and can't wait to see the finished piece of art.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That's what we're going for. We want to have a cross over build that will attract attention accross the board not just appeal to lowriders but everyone in the customizing community.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 18 2009, 01:02 PM~13920572
> *That's what we're going for.  We want to have a cross over build that will attract attention accross the board not just appeal to lowriders but everyone in the customizing community.
> *


do you guys have a sketch or something to show what the frame will look like, or are yall just coming up with it as you go along?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

It dont look like a 20". But cool CHOPPER!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 18 2009, 11:12 AM~13920693
> *do you guys have a sketch or something to show what the frame will look like, or are yall just coming up with it as you go along?
> *



What up Danny, yeah homie i've drawn drawn 4sketches of the bike but it's defenitly team work between Mando,Tony,Roger and myself we're bouncin ideas off each other and workn like a team to create a one of a kind "Chopper" influenced Lowrider bike. Again the beautifull thing bout building a Radical (is that u can "CHOP"per it up and kreat what u want. Shiiittt all O.G. builder should know that Schwinn replicated Chopper Motorcylces when they came out with the first O.g. schwinn bikes, one obvious similarity is ApeHanger Handlebars that Schwinn designed for its bikes. So fastforward to 2009 with krazy technology and skill to build something like this, yeah we're doing it all day. Peace.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

that should be in the special interest in my opinion, but still badass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 18 2009, 01:18 PM~13920780
> *What up Danny, yeah homie i've drawn drawn 4sketches of the bike but it's defenitly team work between Mando,Tony,Roger and myself we're bouncin ideas off each other and workn like a team to create a one of a kind "Chopper" influenced Lowrider bike. Again the beautifull thing bout building a Radical (is that u can "CHOP"per it up and kreat what u want. Shiiittt all O.G. builder should know that Schwinn replicated Chopper Motorcylces when they came out with the first O.g. schwinn bikes, one obvious similarity is ApeHanger Handlebars that Schwinn designed for its bikes. So fastforward to  2009 with krazy technology and skill to build something like this, yeah we're doing it all day. Peace.
> *


well pm them to me. i wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2009, 11:20 AM~13920808
> *that should be in the special interest in my opinion, but still badass
> *


What's up bro, man suprised u didn't ask me a more involved question homie like u always do,lol. It's kool bro i'm sure that alot of 20" Radicals that have won over the years have had that same "Opinion" wheter or not they conform to what people feel is a 20"Radical. So put us in whatever category u feel is neccessary we're still bringin some heat to Denver, Co.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 18 2009, 11:22 AM~13920822
> *well pm them to me.  i wanna see :biggrin:
> *



Better Yet Fly ur ass down here Danny, and get a first hand look for urself player. Ur always welcome at our shops homie. Shiit Tony was laffin when he came by the shops and saw Bankroll hand drawn sketches on my desk, whiteboard, loose papers (fender,rimz,accessories) , official printed diagram taped on the 31' coupe in the background etc.etc. So yeah Danny , designin and then actually kreating is off the chain exciting and rewarding. My offer stands whenever ur wantn to come visit homie. :biggrin:


Danny look at the rear tire and see the paper taped on the 31' Chevy coupe??? Thats one of the diagrams, obviously we have to keep the mechanical designs as company trades but i'm sure peeps will figure it out. Not hard at all. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 18 2009, 12:06 AM~13917539
> *OCC ...... Who ???
> I have been around race car fabrication for a few years .... I have seen it in person, and the Fab work on this bike is BADASS ...
> *


What up Jesse, THANK YOU that means alot to us homie. Someone who know good quality crafsmanship when they see it!!!! Simon Jesse glad u liked it carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13920909
> *Better Yet Fly ur ass down here Danny, and get a first hand look for urself player. Ur always welcome at our shops homie. Shiit Tony was laffin when he came by the shops and saw Bankroll hand drawn sketches on my desk, whiteboard, loose papers (fender,rimz,accessories) , official printed diagram taped on the 31' coupe in the background etc.etc. So yeah Danny , designin and then actually kreating is off the chain exciting and rewarding. My offer stands whenever ur wantn to come visit homie.  :biggrin:
> Danny look at the rear tire and see the paper taped on the 31' Chevy coupe??? Thats one of the diagrams, obviously we have to keep the mechanical designs as company trades but i'm sure peeps will figure it out. Not hard at all.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Shit, i would, but dont know when. still trying to find out if im gonna go to denver or not. cant see the pic at work! :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 17 2009, 12:27 AM~13910237
> *good luck to you guys on the bike it has some really good ideas I just dont see how you could call it a lowrider bike no disrespect cuz its a tight idea but that fits more with the hot rod and the chopper seen not lowrider
> *


x2

im not hating because im sure theres going to be many crazy and nice ideas, but this doesnt qualify as a lowrider in my book

but hey, to win the BOTY award, it seems like you cant build a lowrider bike anymore


but good luck to you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 18 2009, 02:40 PM~13922860
> *x2
> 
> im not hating because im sure theres going to be many crazy and nice ideas, but this doesnt qualify as a lowrider in my book
> ...


x2


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+May 18 2009, 02:40 PM~13922860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Dominic and Mike, i know both u guys a bit from doing biz with u guys and i know u guys are both kool respectfull cats so don't trip homies i know u guys have ur opinions and diff taste, thats what makes Lowriding such a dynamic culture. That not everyone has to agree and have the same style and taste. Imagine how boring it'd be to go to a show and see same style of bike. Peeps are payn alot of money to go to see some bad ass art work and BOTY contenders are extremely fun to make and look at (i can only imagine from the amount of work thats involved) But remember most peeps that build a Radical Car or Bike HAVE ALREADY OWNED NUMEROUS STOCK,MILD,FULL CUSTOM ETC CARS OR BIKES AND MOST OF THEM GET BORED AND WANT TO BUILD SOMETHING A LITTLE MORE CHALLENGIN TO THEM.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

the current boty isnt a lowrider bike. its a bmx frame


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2009, 05:26 PM~13924681
> *the current boty isnt a lowrider bike. its a bmx frame
> *


exactly


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This bike was built from scratch. This is a TNT Cruizer bike, no Schwinn or China headtube or crank house are on this bike. the only stock parts are the Stingray tire and some of the head tube bearings.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 18 2009, 02:59 PM~13923099
> *What up Dominic and Mike, i know both u guys a bit from doing biz with u guys and i know u guys are both kool respectfull cats so don't trip homies i know u guys have ur opinions and diff taste, thats what makes Lowriding such a dynamic culture. That not everyone has to agree and have the same style and taste. Imagine how boring it'd be to go to a show and see same style of bike. Peeps are payn alot of money to go to see some bad ass art work and BOTY contenders are extremely fun to make and look at (i can only imagine from the amount of work thats involved) But remember most peeps that build a Radical Car or Bike HAVE ALREADY OWNED NUMEROUS STOCK,MILD,FULL CUSTOM ETC CARS OR BIKES AND MOST OF THEM GET BORED AND WANT TO BUILD SOMETHING A LITTLE MORE CHALLENGIN TO THEM.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 18 2009, 07:31 PM~13926236
> *This bike was built from scratch.  This is a TNT Cruizer bike, no Schwinn or China headtube or crank house are on this bike.  the only stock parts are the Stingray tire and some of the head tube bearings.
> *


tony you dont need to explain yourself to ANYONE homie. theyre all lucky you didnt do this years ago. if you did there would be alot of bad ass second place bikes :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2009, 05:46 AM~13926440
> *tony you dont need to explain yourself to ANYONE homie. theyre all lucky you didnt do this years ago. if you did there would be alot of bad ass second place bikes :0  :biggrin:
> *


I just needed to hook up with a shop that had the equipment, technology, ability, means, and motivation to put all the ideas I had into one big bad project. TNT/Karzicon is one of the best business partnerships in the lowriding community. We don't just go to them and say "here cut this" We shoot ideas back and fourth, we both have vested interests to maintain the business and keep doing bigger and better things.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13926669
> *I just needed to hook up with a shop that had the equipment, technology, ability, means, and motivation to put all the ideas I had into one big bad project.  TNT/Karzicon/Kandy Shop Customz is one of the best business partnerships in the lowriding community.  We don't just go to them and say "here cut this"  We shoot ideas back and fourth, we both have vested interests to maintain the business and keep doing bigger and better things.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wish i had a badass metal shop


I think any kind of bicycle frame can be a lowrider if it scrapes and pops up on the turns. jus sayin


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: Cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

is that a bike or a bicycle


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 19 2009, 08:39 AM~13929410
> *is that a bike or a bicycle
> *


It is a bicycle sir. Its pedal powered. No motor, no motor mounts, just a tight looking crazy bike that will be shown in public soon enough for everyone to see and take pics of and enjoy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2009, 06:49 AM~13931339
> *It is a bicycle sir.  Its pedal powered.  No motor, no motor mounts, just a tight looking crazy bike that will be shown in public soon enough for everyone to see and take pics of and enjoy
> *


you mean for everyone to hate and talk shit about cuz they cant build one on this level :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2009, 05:57 PM~13931889
> *you mean for everyone to hate and talk shit about cuz they cant build one on this level :0
> *


Yeah or that too. Sad that people have to be like that when they see someone coming up, makes no sense at all. :nosad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

go to the peeps them selfs at the san berna show and tell them how u feel its always better to do it in person ....... see u guys at the show cant wait to see all the new projects coming out this year  :cheesy:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

DAMN TonyO - that thing's gonna be sick!

Big Up dude! Nice to see people doing thing different.

Can't wait to see that bad mofo finished.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@May 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13932677
> *DAMN TonyO - that thing's gonna be sick!
> 
> Big Up dude! Nice to see people doing thing different.
> ...


Long time no see. Thanks bro I appreciate it I know you appreciate chopper style bikes.


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 16 2009, 03:32 PM~13906918
> *TonyO presented us with an idea in January to build him a Radical 20" and we jumped all over it. Bike will be on display as Exhibition Only in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernadino June 7th and will be makn it's Official debut qualifyin in Denver, Co. Bike will have alot of never before done parts and ideas and we'll be more than happy to let everyone stop by the booth and get a personal close up of the bike. Everything on the bike will BE FULLY FUNCTIONAL, maybe TonyO will ride it out the trailer and onto the display. Note the tubular work we're kreating is an idea we're gonna start using for the Platinum line of parts we're developing.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam dogg the thang looks sic hope to see it in san bernardino lowrider show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

C U in DENVER!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Man, all I can say is W:0W. You guys are definetly putting Yuma on the map.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 17 2009, 01:32 AM~13906918
> *TonyO presented us with an idea in January to build him a Radical 20" and we jumped all over it. Bike will be on display as Exhibition Only in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernadino June 7th and will be makn it's Official debut qualifyin in Denver, Co. Bike will have alot of never before done parts and ideas and we'll be more than happy to let everyone stop by the booth and get a personal close up of the bike. Everything on the bike will BE FULLY FUNCTIONAL, maybe TonyO will ride it out the trailer and onto the display. Note the tubular work we're kreating is an idea we're gonna start using for the Platinum line of parts we're developing.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


We're like the Paris Hilton of Lowrider bikes and this is our sex video so enjoy the pics of our naked frame you nasty little cochinos out there :nono:

:roflmao: J/K We planned on doing something different, a bike that has the combination of lowrider and chopper that can go out and show off the skills and quality TNT and Karzicon puts out. We've already showcased the work we can do with flat cut parts but we wanted something that was molded out of pure metal, no bondo and that's what we're achieving with this build.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

WHAT UP T.O. CHECK OUT THIS KRAZY ASS PIECE WE JUST FABED . GONNA KEEP IT A SECRET AS WHAT GOES INSIDE OF IT,LOL. TONY AGAIN MAN FROM ALL OF US AT KARZICON,,,,,, THANK YOUUUUU!!!!! FOR THIS OPPURTUNITY TO BUILD A BIKE FROM A FRESH YOUNG COMPANY. PEACE.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I dunno, i have mixed feelings about this ride, i like it, but then i dont. I guess i'll have to wait and see it when its done. But to me, a bike should look like a bike/ But the fab work on it is just crazy, and thats what makes me like it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 20 2009, 08:31 PM~13946664
> *I dunno, i have mixed feelings about this ride, i like it, but then i dont. I guess i'll have to wait and see it when its done. But to me, a bike should look like a bike/ But the fab work on it is just crazy, and thats what makes me like it.
> *


Thanks for your :happysad: :dunno: :loco: Comments :biggrin: 

Naw but for real how many bikes out there don't look like bikes? Ours isn't going to be gody, its going to function, and its going to look tight when everything is put together and executed. 

People are looking at this bike from a modernist perspective, skeptical because its not traditional but peeps need to be a little open minded as to what a bike is not how it should look or how it should be designed. This bike needs to be looked at by a post modernistic perspective, just because its not traditional doesn't mean its not real. Can this bike be proven to work? Yes but can it be duplicatable? No, and that's our goal as builders taking on a post modernistic perspective on this build.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 20 2009, 10:33 AM~13946692
> *Thanks for your :happysad: :dunno: :loco:  Comments  :biggrin:
> 
> Naw but for real how many bikes out there don't look like bikes?  Ours isn't going to be gody, its going to function, and its going to look tight when everything is put together and executed.
> ...


 :biggrin: 

I agree, call me old fashion and what not, but alot of these bikes that i see now dont even look comfortable to sit on. Your bike rigfht here is just way different then what i'm use to seeing, and thats what make me like it, you guys are doing something new in this game and setting a new bar. But i thnk i would have to see it done in order to give it a fair shot, for now, it looks crazy. But only cause i'm seeingit naked and i'm just not seeing what you guys see, but props to you guys an can't wait to see it when its done.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 20 2009, 08:58 PM~13946955
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I agree, call me old fashion and what not, but alot of these bikes that i see now dont even look comfortable to sit on. Your bike rigfht here is just way different then what i'm use to seeing, and thats what make me like it, you guys are doing something new in this game and setting a new bar. But i thnk i would have to see it done in order to give it a fair shot, for now, it looks crazy. But only cause i'm seeingit naked and i'm just not seeing what you guys see, but props to you guys an can't wait to see it when its done.
> *


Its hard to envision it like we do because right now if you could do a comparison it would be like looking at a stripped down OG Stingray frame and trying to picture it as a bad ass build. 

We'll be doing some krazy stuff to this one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13946582
> *WHAT UP T.O. CHECK OUT THIS KRAZY ASS PIECE WE JUST FABED . GONNA KEEP IT A SECRET AS WHAT GOES INSIDE OF IT,LOL. TONY AGAIN MAN FROM ALL OF US AT KARZICON,,,,,, THANK YOUUUUU!!!!! FOR THIS OPPURTUNITY TO BUILD A BIKE FROM A FRESH YOUNG COMPANY. PEACE.
> 
> 
> ...


Word


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

and have you guys ever seen this one?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

yes i seen the bike at my friends shop.in modesto ca he painted the bike


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Jun 3 2009, 10:24 AM~14082497
> *yes i seen the bike at my friends shop.in modesto ca  he painted the bike
> *


Tell ur friend that whoever built that bike is got MAAAADDDD SKILLLLZZZZZZ, that Chopper,LOWBIKEROD,HOTROD,LOWRIDER,CRUISER whatever u want to call it is hella STYLISH. Big props to those builders.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 3 2009, 10:42 AM~14083158
> *Tell ur friend that whoever built that bike is got MAAAADDDD SKILLLLZZZZZZ, that Chopper,LOWBIKEROD,HOTROD,LOWRIDER,CRUISER whatever u want to call it is hella STYLISH. Big props to those builders.
> *


some guy named bob rose build it. he sold it! i was gonna buy the plans for his next build, but i got the idea for this magazine.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Jun 3 2009, 09:24 AM~14082497
> *yes i seen the bike at my friends shop.in modesto ca  he painted the bike
> *


i never seen it in person, lucky! lol how big was it? was it as big as a real chopper or the same size as a bicycle?


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

it was big


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 07:08 AM~14080916
> *and have you guys ever seen this one?
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW BUT IF PEOPLE R GOIN TO BE BUILDIN THIS RIDES THEN ANOTHER CATEGORY SHOULD BE ADDED!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 07:08 AM~14080916
> *and have you guys ever seen this one?
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 01:54 PM~14084421
> *some guy named bob rose build it. he sold it! i was gonna buy the plans for his next build, but i got the idea for this magazine.
> *


do you know what it sold for?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 5 2009, 10:10 PM~14109581
> *do you know what it sold for?
> *


$20,000.00


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 16 2009, 03:32 PM~13906918
> *TonyO presented us with an idea in January to build him a Radical 20" and we jumped all over it. Bike will be on display as Exhibition Only in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernadino June 7th and will be makn it's Official debut qualifyin in Denver, Co. Bike will have alot of never before done parts and ideas and we'll be more than happy to let everyone stop by the booth and get a personal close up of the bike. Everything on the bike will BE FULLY FUNCTIONAL, maybe TonyO will ride it out the trailer and onto the display. Note the tubular work we're kreating is an idea we're gonna start using for the Platinum line of parts we're developing.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BIKE IS FUCKING SICK!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED. THE BUILDERS HAVE SOME MAD SKILLS!!! JUST REMEMBER PEOPLE HATED RADICAL CARS IN THE BEGINING TOO. PEOPLE HATE WHAT THEY CAN'T HAVE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jun 6 2009, 08:16 PM~14111516
> *THIS BIKE IS FUCKING SICK!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED. THE BUILDERS HAVE SOME MAD SKILLS!!! JUST REMEMBER PEOPLE HATED RADICAL CARS IN THE BEGINING TOO. PEOPLE HATE WHAT THEY CAN'T HAVE!!! :biggrin:
> *


you got that right brotha


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Oohhh Ohhh Tony, i can't tell u enough thanks for lettn us kreate this bad boy for u homie. This bike is amazingly coming to life and the detail we've been applying is krazy. :biggrin: 









TONY CHECK OUT THE REAR TIPS WITH "B R" SANDWHICHED IN WITH MESH :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you are the man johnny. i just wish i had your equipment for one day. :biggrin: keep up the championship quality build


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 08:04 PM~14294384
> *Oohhh Ohhh Tony, i can't tell u enough thanks for lettn us kreate this bad boy for u homie. This bike is amazingly coming to life and the detail we've been applying is krazy.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I can't see this until I get home :tears: still can't see photobucket pics from work.

Can someone email it to me? :dunno:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

looks nothing like a lowrider bike,but its pretty bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2009, 10:51 AM~14294767
> *Damn I can't see this until I get home :tears:  still can't see photobucket pics from work.
> 
> Can someone email it to me? :dunno:
> *


*NO!!!!!* you just gona have to wait to get home :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jun 25 2009, 11:51 AM~14295243
> *looks nothing like a lowrider bike,but its pretty bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


most radical bikes , dont look like a lowrider bike  that is why they are called* "radical "*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast+Jun 25 2009, 09:51 PM~14295243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late I already saw it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2009, 12:18 PM~14295470
> *Who's to say what a lowrider bike is supposed to look like?  Did Casino Dreamin look like a lowrider bike back in the day?  Did Prophecy look like a lowrider bike?  Does MOS look like a typical lowrider bike?  :dunno:
> Too late I already saw it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jun 25 2009, 11:51 AM~14295243
> *looks nothing like a lowrider bike,but its pretty bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


Its all good carnal, ur 100% right it looks nothing like a lowrider radical bike!!! We are trying to build something that no one has ever done before and just wait till the "lowrider" spices are added to the mix, like Engraving,Paint,Murals etc. etc. 

THE ONE THING WE CAN ALL STRAIGHT UP AGREE ON IS THE FACT THAT THE CRAFTSMANSHIP IS KRAZY TIGHT!!! SO WE'LL TAKE THAT FOR NOW AND HOPEFULLY WE ACCOMPLISH THE VISION WE HAVE FOR THIS BIKE....... TIME WILL TELL. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 25 2009, 12:17 PM~14295459
> *most radical bikes , dont look like a lowrider bike    that is why they are called "radical "
> *


ON THE MONEY RIGHT!!!  



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2009, 12:18 PM~14295470
> *Who's to say what a lowrider bike is supposed to look like?  Did Casino Dreamin look like a lowrider bike back in the day?  Did Prophecy look like a lowrider bike?  Does MOS look like a typical lowrider bike?  :dunno:
> Too late I already saw it
> *


TONY IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHER, WAIT TILL U SEE THE DESIGN I CREATED FOR UR KRAZY RIMS BROTHER :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

thats some crazy shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 10:24 PM~14295514
> *Its all good carnal, ur 100% right it looks nothing like a lowrider radical bike!!! We are trying to build something that no one has ever done before and just wait till the "lowrider" spices are added to the mix, like Engraving,Paint,Murals etc. etc.
> 
> THE ONE THING WE CAN ALL STRAIGHT UP AGREE ON IS THE FACT THAT THE CRAFTSMANSHIP IS KRAZY TIGHT!!! SO WE'LL TAKE THAT FOR NOW AND HOPEFULLY WE ACCOMPLISH THE VISION WE HAVE FOR THIS BIKE....... TIME WILL TELL.  :biggrin:
> ...



Well let's face facts bro "traditional" lowrider bike builders are just not gonna get it. They'll call it a chopper, they'll call it anything BUT a lowrider. You're right in saying that no matter what people will see the bad ass quality and craftsmanship that went into it.

Just think of it like this, when people started customizing Schwinns back in the day to lower them they had Schwinn haters saying "Hey you're ruining that bike! That doesn't even look like a bike anymore, its a frame on wheels!" :biggrin: 

Whether people admit it or not Schwinn mimicked choppers with the ape hanger handlebars, the long springer fork front end, the tall sissybar, the 16" front tire and 20" slick in the rear, face it Schwinn Krates were early chopper bikes and now we've come full circle and are doing a chopper style lowrider bike.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 25 2009, 12:27 PM~14295540
> *thats some crazy shit!!! waite .....KRAZY KUTTING DID it k well thats nomal for them KRAZY that name speak for it self... :biggrin: :0
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+Jun 25 2009, 12:27 PM~14295540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COULDN'T OF SAID IT BETTER MYSELF BROTHER!!! :biggrin: THIS IS TONY O'S TIME TO SHINE!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 25 2009, 12:29 PM~14295577
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 12:42 PM~14295727
> *GRACIAS FREDDY U KNOW THE TEAM WE HAVE ASSEMBLED AT KARZICON INCLUDING URSELF TAKE ALOT OF PRIDE IN EVERYTHING WE TOUCH. :biggrin:
> 
> FREDDY I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE KLEAN MURALS U LAY DOWN ON THIS BIKLA!!! WE'RE GONNA PUT MURALS IN PLACES WHERE ONLY A STRATEGICALLY PLACED MIRROR WILL REFLECT THE ARTE THATS GONNA GRACE THIS METAL MASTERPIECE. :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 25 2009, 12:28 PM~14295570
> *Well let's face facts bro "traditional" lowrider bike builders are just not gonna get it.  They'll call it a chopper, they'll call it anything BUT a lowrider.  You're right in saying that no matter what people will see the bad ass quality and craftsmanship that went into it.
> 
> Just think of it like this, when people started customizing Schwinns back in the day to lower them they had Schwinn haters saying "Hey you're ruining that bike! That doesn't even look like a bike anymore, its a frame on wheels!"  :biggrin:
> ...


X2!!!!1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 25 2009, 10:44 PM~14295764
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Can't wait till its in your shop for the bad ass murals you're gonna lay down on it bro.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2009, 10:58 AM~14306414
> *Can't wait till its in your shop for the bad ass murals you're gonna lay down on it bro.
> *


you know it bro!! will make it look sic!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14307385
> *you know it bro!! will make it look sic!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You could even put the pics on your website or myspace too :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

CLAP YOUR HANDS IF YOU GOT A BANK ROLL!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2009, 12:46 PM~14307446
> *You could even put the pics on your website or myspace too  :biggrin:
> *


fo sure bro!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 11:51 AM~14307506
> *CLAP YOUR HANDS IF YOU GOT A BANK ROLL!
> *


no clapping for me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 27 2009, 07:11 AM~14313486
> *no clapping for me
> *


mee either.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Did someone say Bankroll?







:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 28 2009, 10:11 PM~14323868
> *Did someone say Bankroll?
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why Im not a Roller.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 07:16 PM~14323906
> *Thats why Im not a Roller.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 28 2009, 10:58 PM~14324309
> *:twak:
> *


SITTEN HIGH C.C. FOOL!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 28 2009, 08:11 PM~14323868
> *Did someone say Bankroll?
> 
> 
> ...


homie, you ben diggin in my pockets? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 29 2009, 06:11 AM~14323868
> *Did someone say Bankroll?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 28 2009, 08:11 PM~14323868
> *Did someone say Bankroll?
> 
> 
> ...


Who did you rob??? :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

me, and im pissed :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 29 2009, 06:11 AM~14323868
> *Did someone say Bankroll?
> 
> 
> ...


That's about what the down payment looked like on it.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 06:13 PM~14762320
> *That's about what the down payment looked like on it.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
THANK YOU AGAIN TONY FOR LETTN US KREATE UR DREAM BIKE HOMIE, WE'RE EXTEMEMLY ANXIOUS TO TAKE IT TO PUEBLO ALONG WITH THE HOMIE EZ'S "ROYAL FLUSH" AND VEGAS HERE WE COME!!!!! N OF COURSE MAGNIFICOS AS WELL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2009, 04:36 AM~14762569
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> THANK YOU AGAIN TONY FOR LETTN US KREATE UR DREAM BIKE HOMIE, WE'RE EXTEMEMLY ANXIOUS TO TAKE IT TO PUEBLO ALONG WITH THE HOMIE EZ'S "ROYAL FLUSH" AND VEGAS HERE WE COME!!!!! N OF COURSE MAGNIFICOS AS WELL  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Magnificos will be like the cherry on top to finish out the show season for the year.  

Like I said though just watch your ass in Ennis, you'll get hit from a kid that doesn't know how the hell to drive :angry:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 06:38 PM~14762591
> *Magnificos will be like the cherry on top to finish out the show season for the year.
> 
> Like I said though just watch your ass in Ennis, you'll get hit from a kid that doesn't know how the hell to drive  :angry:
> *


We're gonna have a fun run at the end of this show year Tony!!!! So lets stay focused and disciplined and everything will fall in place, peace homie.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up homies! That bike is fucking sick! These homies have no idea on how crazy it is. You have to be there in person to even get a good idea on what is getting ready to hit the show! The overall craftsmanship is flawless. I cant wait to see it when finished!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 13 2009, 08:36 PM~14762569
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> THANK YOU AGAIN TONY FOR LETTN US KREATE UR DREAM BIKE HOMIE, WE'RE EXTEMEMLY ANXIOUS TO TAKE IT TO PUEBLO ALONG WITH THE HOMIE EZ'S "ROYAL FLUSH" AND VEGAS HERE WE COME!!!!! N OF COURSE MAGNIFICOS AS WELL  :0  :biggrin:
> *


brushes clean and ready! :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 14 2009, 06:53 AM~14764327
> *any updates?
> *


:no: You're just gonna have to wait


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:29 PM~14764861
> *:no: You're just gonna have to wait
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 14 2009, 05:32 AM~14763158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've already seen a lot more than anyone else has ever posted up of their radical build up.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 11:38 PM~14764987
> *
> You've already seen a lot more than anyone else has ever posted up of their radical build up.
> *


SO WHAT? im greedy :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 14 2009, 07:39 AM~14765005
> *SO WHAT?  im greedy :biggrin:
> *


IF you don't come to Vegas you'll see it in person a month later in your own home town.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2009, 09:38 PM~14764987
> *Thanks bro it was great sharing old war stories of showing bikes back in the day
> You've already seen a lot more than anyone else has ever posted up of their radical build up.
> *


Lol Im going to try and find the issue of Lowbike so I can post it up! I miss that bike! I still have the frame. I might have to build it back up! just for the fuck of it!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 15 2009, 02:23 AM~14772265
> *Lol Im going to try and find the issue of Lowbike so I can post it up! I miss that bike! I still have the frame. I might have to build it back up! just for the fuck of it!
> *


Yeah bro build it back up let me or KrazyKutting know what parts you need for it. we'll hook ya up with hella good prices.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

this is gonna be bad ass!  nice work


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Aug 25 2009, 05:22 AM~14869255
> *this is gonna be bad ass!   nice work
> *


Thanks


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2009, 07:23 PM~14869271
> *Thanks
> *


Now get back in the shop and back to work!!!
:twak: stop slacking!!! :biggrin: j/k.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up T.O. here's a sneak pic of the Krazy One of a Kind Engraving style we came up with for ur Super Radical LOWRIDER BIKE. Wait till u freak out on the Engraving being done on the Body and the Rimz (i'll keep those a Secret till Vegas) BankRoll is coming toghether real nice.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 26 2009, 01:56 PM~14888635
> *What up T.O. here's a sneak pic of the Krazy One of a Kind Engraving style we came up with for ur Super Radical LOWRIDER BIKE. Wait till u freak out on the Engraving being done on the Body and the Rimz (i'll keep those a Secret till Vegas) BankRoll is coming toghether real nice.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 26 2009, 02:15 PM~14888832
> *Looking Good!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias carnal, we'll see when we take it up to NorCal to a few shows up there. :biggrin: 




Check it out T.O. the top of the fork and wait till u see the billet bullets that we're fabricated into the forks. Dayumm homie u never told me we'd have this much fun buildn bikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *Hermanos of Peace*

There's a spy among us :scrutinize:


:biggrin: Whatup bro you gonna be ready to go head to head in Vegas? 

Two dedicated Arizona builders: 1 title. hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

very very nice boyz. would nt expect any less :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> *Why Get burned with a laser when you can get wet with a waterjet?*


stfu :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ol corny ass mufugga


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2009, 03:16 PM~14889385
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TonyO, Hermanos of Peace
> 
> ...




LOL!

Spy.......there are many among you brother.
Trust me.

Looks good!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Why Get burned with a laser when you can get wet with a waterjet?



> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 26 2009, 03:58 PM~14889802
> *stfu  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 26 2009, 03:56 PM~14888635
> *What up T.O. here's a sneak pic of the Krazy One of a Kind Engraving style we came up with for ur Super Radical LOWRIDER BIKE. Wait till u freak out on the Engraving being done on the Body and the Rimz (i'll keep those a Secret till Vegas) BankRoll is coming toghether real nice.
> 
> 
> ...


jeesus. wonder how many man hours are gonna be in the forks alone?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 26 2009, 03:39 PM~14889620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up fellas, man i hope to chop it up with u guys in Vegas and my Texas homies for sure in H-town n Nov. Especially the serious builders like u guys , u guys are the key to the constant growth of this beautifull sport/lifestyle.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Super Radical huh Johnny lol... You like that term huh bro :biggrin:.... The bike is comming out incrediable man.. cant wait to see it in person man !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking Good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 26 2009, 05:25 PM~14890644
> *Wuz up fellas, man i hope to chop it up with u guys in Vegas and my Texas homies for sure in H-town n Nov. Especially the serious builders like u guys , u guys are the key to the constant growth of this beautifull sport/lifestyle.
> *


yes sir. let the coROna flow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 26 2009, 11:56 PM~14888635
> *What up T.O. here's a sneak pic of the Krazy One of a Kind Engraving style we came up with for ur Super Radical LOWRIDER BIKE. Wait till u freak out on the Engraving being done on the Body and the Rimz (i'll keep those a Secret till Vegas) BankRoll is coming toghether real nice.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah that's what I'm talkin about bad ass never before seen tribal engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 27 2009, 01:58 AM~14889802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had that in my signature for a couple months now :roflmao: Well.... its true. Waterjet cutting doesn't make metal brittle, it doesn't take away the hardened properties of hardened steel, and you can cut steel up to 10 inches thick.... so like I say why get burned with a laser when you can get wet with a waterjet? Do you see the guys at OCC with a laser or a waterjet as their primary source for cutting their bad ass parts? :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

TonyO the metallurgist


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2009, 04:23 AM~14891175
> *TonyO the metallurgist
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 3 2009, 07:08 AM~14080916
> *and have you guys ever seen this one?
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS CLEAN


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

any more updates?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 13 2010, 09:12 PM~16282566
> *any more updates?
> 
> 
> ...


in Johnny photbucket you can see them all..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

link :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 13 2010, 09:20 PM~16282657
> *link :cheesy:
> *



http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/karzicon/


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 14 2010, 05:12 AM~16282566
> *any more updates?
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait for its release No more update pics :nono:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 13 2010, 07:31 PM~16282789
> *Just wait for its release No more update pics :nono:
> *



Ha... You mean all the pics of your bike I took while I was down there might be worth something to someone??? Even the blueprints??? :sprint: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 08:42 PM~16283701
> *Ha... You mean all the pics of your bike I took while I was down there might be worth something to someone??? Even the blueprints??? :sprint: :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 10:42 PM~16283701
> *Ha... You mean all the pics of your bike I took while I was down there might be worth something to someone??? Even the blueprints??? :sprint: :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 13 2010, 08:49 PM~16283823
> *:0
> *


LOL nah I would never do that to the homie...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2010, 08:42 PM~16283701
> *Ha... You mean all the pics of your bike I took while I was down there might be worth something to someone??? Even the blueprints??? :sprint: :roflmao:
> *



lol i got some too! who do you think took these pics with the sprockets name on them!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2010, 05:00 PM~16292594
> *lol i got some too! who do you think took these pics with the sprockets name on them!
> *



That would be you sir... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 14 2010, 07:57 PM~16294305
> *That would be you sir...  :biggrin:
> *


SO ANYBODY WANT PIX OF THE BIKE??? 



















LOL JK TONY O!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No more pics of this build. I just want to bust out with it this year and whatever happens happens.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: This is another level!!!!

:worship: incredible work :wow:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2010, 09:59 PM~16295092
> *No more pics of this build. I just want to bust out with it this year and whatever happens happens.
> *



tony, honestly, i hope one day you win BOTY, you deserve it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

IS IT ALMOST DONE. :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I still think its gonna look like this :wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 2 2010, 10:48 PM~17681709
> *I still think its gonna look like this    :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

He never responds to my comments! :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 2 2010, 10:51 PM~17681745
> *:roflmao:
> *



Wasssup bro, were you the one I met in San Diego? I was working the KrazyKutting Booth...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 3 2010, 12:12 AM~17681946
> *Wasssup bro, were you the one I met in San Diego? I was working the KrazyKutting Booth...
> *


YEAH THAT WAS ME :biggrin: WHATS UP MAN YOU GONNA BE IN SAN BERDO


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 2 2010, 11:26 PM~17682086
> *YEAH THAT WAS ME  :biggrin: WHATS UP MAN YOU GONNA BE IN SAN BERDO
> *


yeah prolly doing the same thing and helping Johnny with the booth thang.. hopefully get out lil more than I did in San Diego and actually have some fun!... Are you going bro??


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Were are the updated pics...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> What up T.O. here's a sneak pic of the Krazy One of a Kind Engraving style we came up with for ur Super Radical LOWRIDER BIKE. Wait till u freak out on the Engraving being done on the Body and the Rimz (i'll keep those a Secret till Vegas) BankRoll is coming toghether real nice.


:wow: hno: :worship: DAMMMMM I WAS ASKING MY SELF WHAT HADE HAPEND WHIT THIS PROJECT I ALWAYS LOVE IT BUT DAMMMM THAT IS WAY OVER T-T-T CANT WAIT TO SEE IT !!!! :worship::worship:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

D-ice69 said:


> :wow: hno: :worship: DAMMMMM I WAS ASKING MY SELF WHAT HADE HAPEND WHIT THIS PROJECT I ALWAYS LOVE IT BUT DAMMMM THAT IS WAY OVER T-T-T CANT WAIT TO SEE IT !!!! :worship::worship:


 90% done...... he didn't want to break it out half assed... but it loooks sick...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> 90% done...... he didn't want to break it out half assed... but it loooks sick...


 DAMMMM YEAHH I BET IT IS !!!:wow: :worship:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Bike is looking sick


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> TonyO presented us with an idea in January to build him a Radical 20" and we jumped all over it. Bike will be on display as Exhibition Only in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernadino June 7th and will be makn it's Official debut qualifyin in Denver, Co. Bike will have alot of never before done parts and ideas and we'll be more than happy to let everyone stop by the booth and get a personal close up of the bike. Everything on the bike will BE FULLY FUNCTIONAL, maybe TonyO will ride it out the trailer and onto the display. Note the tubular work we're kreating is an idea we're gonna start using for the Platinum line of parts we're developing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

7 tekpatl said:


> when


phx 2012......


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

7 tekpatl said:


> when


 u got 1 year get to work. See u in vegas


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

azteca de oro said:


> u got 1 year get to work. See u in vegas


The challenge is on I fully accept :thumbsup: And eh if you win its still a win for TNT with our wheels on there anyway. :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> The challenge is on I fully accept :thumbsup: And eh if you win its still a win for TNT with our wheels on there anyway. :happysad:


no it wont be, just let it go Tony and build your bike and may the best bike win... RollerZ Forever


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TonyO said:


> The challenge is on I fully accept :thumbsup: And eh if you win its still a win for TNT with our wheels on there anyway. :happysad:


 rims are not tnt. AZTECA DE ORO frame mods me. Parts AND TURN TABLE. homie MANNY MANNYS BIKE SHOP COMPTON CA. rims mandoemex. Paint Marios auto works. Murals alberto herrera. Plating speedy. Engraving Jaime castaneda. Display homie henry full display that is  good luck


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> no it wont be, just let it go Tony and build your bike and may the best bike win... RollerZ Forever


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
team azteca lets go!
haha. may the best builder win. uffin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone got pics of this bike fully mocked up and together? Itt never made a show no reason to hold back


----------

